# SW ohio images



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## Snakecharmer

Very cool photos....


----------



## fisherFL

You take really good pictures, almost makes you feel like your in the picture if that makes sense. Do you happen to have more pictures of the LMR in the yellow springs area? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DblDinCincy

Great shots except for the one with hook in the finger! Ouch, I could almost feel that one. Good job


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Very nice photography OSG, I personally like the one with the Flathead in the water, but then again I might be biased...


----------



## trailbreaker

jig on a tree.. great photos OSG


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## trailbreaker

awesome.. love the snow scene


----------



## GarrettMyers

Those are some phenomenal pictures man. There really is some great scenery in our area.


----------



## imalt

Very cool pics. It is crazy how beautiful the scenery can be when you pause and take a look at it and aren't running to the next riffle to catch fish.


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## Pac12

What kind of camera did you take these with?I try to take pics of all the animals or scenery while I'm fishing with my phone.Gives me something to do when I'm not catching any fish.


----------



## master of none

awesome pics osg I don't know what you do for a living but you miss your calling


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## GMR_Guy

Those are some very nice pics. I really need to learn to use all the features of my camera as I just tend to put it in an automatic setting and point and click.


----------



## Alex_Combs

Awesome pictures!
I love me some Corwin dam.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar

montagc said:


> I see you found a way to Ford that stream.
> 
> Thank you, I'll be here all week!


You might be a ******* if your "new" bass boat is an old truck.

Great pictures OSG. I particularly liked the ones of the birds and the one that shows the smallmouth's eye reflecting in the water.


----------



## fishmonster11

Amazing photos all of them. Thanks for posting and keep em coming


----------



## crappiedude

great pics.


----------



## AtticaFish

Love them all...... last pic of your original post is my favorite so far tho. Waiting to see more. 

I have a shared passion as you - many, many megabites worth of wildlife and nature pics from NW Ohio stored in my external hard drive. Snow and ice does captivate me also.


----------



## AtticaFish




----------



## SeanStone

Awesome post. I love it here in sw ohio and wouldnt rather be anywhere else. I hope to live here my whole life.

Awesome pics guys.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rabbeye

Excellent pictures. You are a very talented photographer, post more!!


----------



## CincyFisher

Pictures are way cool. Good job!


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## SConner

A few of mine from SW Ohio. Great pics OSG


----------



## SConner

5 more taken in SW Ohio


----------



## SConner

Last 5 for now


----------



## oldstinkyguy

awesome pics. Where is that covered bridge? I'm a big fan of covered bridges


----------



## trailbreaker

awesome SConner.. i do like cover bridges too


----------



## SConner

oldstinkyguy said:


> awesome pics. Where is that covered bridge? I'm a big fan of covered bridges


It is just north of Troy, OH at Rt 25A and Eldean Road.


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## Shortdrift

All the pictures are interesting but the last one in the first series is TRULY FANTASTIC. Thanks for sharing and reminding me about the hook in my hand yesterday while fishing Buckeye.


----------



## kycreek

Great pictures. I always try to have the camera with me in the boat. Never know what you will see.


----------



## co-angler

Some of mine from this year...


----------



## co-angler

A few more....


----------



## co-angler

Last ones....promise!


----------



## trailbreaker

awesome co angler


----------



## Yakkin4bass

You guys are complete bada**es! Awesome photography! Makes me wanna go outside right now, fish and enjoy nature...even if it is 35 and snowing. I'm digging the old F150 that's seen better days.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

I am not real familiar with a lot of SW Ohio. Where are those waterfalls from? And all those pics are way cool. Makes my shutterbugging look very amateurish.


----------



## Crawdude

Quality photography everyone!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy

So LMR fans, who knows where this beauty is sticking out of the mud?


----------



## Baba Ganoush

"Aintry?" The hole just past the rapids in the movie Deliverance ! If you listen closely you can hear the banjo playin softly in the background.................


----------



## Stekor

Here's a shot from my neck of the woods yesterday while I was out trying to visit with some saugfish...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9Left

Stekor said:


> Here's a shot from my neck of the woods yesterday while I was out trying to visit with some saugfish...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nice shot stekor.....I fish that bridge a bunch!


----------



## NateTessler13

Fantastic photos!


----------



## Intimidator

Imagine 4 more feet of water!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deeps




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## gulfvet

I had no idea there were otters in this area!


----------



## oldstinkyguy

gulfvet said:


> I had no idea there were otters in this area!


The ODNR estimates there are somewhere around 8000 in Ohio. To put that in perspective the deer herd is 750,000. That pic is several years old. I did see an otter this year for a split second. There's a deep hole I fish in the LMR below Spring Valley that's pretty much out in the middle of nowhere, not by the road or bike trail. Anyways I saw what I thought was a beaver swimming towards me till it flipped up and dived and I could see that tail. Makes me wonder how many other times I thought it was a beaver and it might have been an otter.


----------



## deltaoscar




----------



## GarrettMyers




----------



## Stekor

Some random shots I found going through my cell phone....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Baba Ganoush

WOW DELTA ! That first picture of the sunset?,or sunrise?, is absolutely stunning! I enjoy looking at all the beautiful pictures, but that one is stunningly beautiful ! WOW!


----------



## kycreek

gulfvet said:


> I had no idea there were otters in this area!


Definitely otters in the Meldahl section of the river. See them all the time.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

deltaoscar said:


> [/IMG]


I have a photo somewhere of that same tree. That must be an hour or hour and a half from Hamilton!. Did you fish any of the ponds?


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## deltaoscar

oldstinkyguy said:


> Did you fish any of the ponds?


No, I did not, why do you query? Those ponds have no fish, but that's just a theory.



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy

deltaoscar said:


> No, I did not, why do you query? Those ponds have no fish, but that's just a theory.
> 
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The rhyme in your theory makes me a bit leery...


----------



## gulfvet

deltaoscar said:


> No, I did not, why do you query? Those ponds have no fish, but that's just a theory.
> 
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I live for places that people tell me have no fish. Check out my blog entry on Fishing Under-appreciated Waters.


----------



## deltaoscar

Baba Ganoush said:


> WOW DELTA ! That first picture of the sunset?,or sunrise?, is absolutely stunning! I enjoy looking at all the beautiful pictures, but that one is stunningly beautiful ! WOW!


Thanks Baba, but I can't take too much credit, every sunset at the Hamilton dam is just like that, it's a magical place.



gulfvet said:


> I live for places that people tell me have no fish. Check out my blog entry on Fishing Under-appreciated Waters.


Great read gulfvet and I agree with you. I've been kicked out of two different mall fountains.  I was just trying to throw OSG off my spot.




























My wife found this Wheel Bug in the back yard a few years ago.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

deltaoscar said:


> I was just trying to throw OSG off my spot.


Too late...

To paraphrase Johnny Cash, I've fished everywhere man


----------



## Baba Ganoush

Hey Delta,if I were to visit that magical wonderland,the Hamilton dam, to view a spectacular sunset as is in your photo, beside my fishing gear,should I take my camera or my AK with banana clip or both? I may have to get directions to this Holy spot from TrailBreaker, as he has actually almost fished there once. Thanks..


----------



## trailbreaker

Baba Ganoush said:


> Hey Delta,if I were to visit that magical wonderland,the Hamilton dam, to view a spectacular sunset as is in your photo, beside my fishing gear,should I take my camera or my AK with banana clip or both? I may have to get directions to this Holy spot from TrailBreaker, as he has actually almost fished there once. Thanks..


i have fished there more than once.. next time one of us goes pm us


----------



## TurtleJugger

Awesome pics! I think I've seen that dead tree at Indian Creek


----------



## Riverbum




----------



## deltaoscar

Hey OSG, what's the story behind that big buck picture? I really like that one.

Riverbum, I had no idea that's how ducks sleep. Great pic.


----------



## weekend angler

Delta you're braver then me holding that wheelbug, as a kid I picked up one and it's protruding hook ( can't remember correct name) sunk into my finger causing ait to swell up

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## fisherFL

oldstinkyguy said:


>


That picture with the birds is absolutely awesome, it looks like it should be in a picture frame hanging on a wall in someone's house. Great pics OSG it helps tame the cabin fever but I don't know if I can take much more of these subzero temps....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## Crawdude

[/URL][/IMG]


----------

